
Reverse Engineering Cognition - iolins
https://www.mitre.org/publications/technical-papers/reverse-engineering-cognition
======
iolins
As mentioned in this paper, the present resources for learning RE binaries is
not good enough.

"opensecuritytraining.info is somewhat smattering of topics rather than a
logical sequence of exercises that vuilds upon each other [sic]".

(thenewboston is quite infamous for its teaching methodology. w3schools.com
was also infamous for its errors. This link
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17397823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17397823)
shared on here itself explains why some books on programming languages with
catchy titles are teaching concepts in the worst manner possible ("the worst
book on C programming" as mentioned by Brian Kernighan himself in one of his
talk).

So what are your best experiences/opinions/resources on learning binary RE and
exploitation to minimize time wasting on pseudo-intellectual
books/courses/youtube-tutorials by self acclaimed l33t h4x0rs and spend that
time on learning the ACTUALLY required concepts clearly in logical manner to
maximize the learning part and minimize the time wastage on some completely
unrelated topics.

One previous discussion where some people are discouraging a beginner asking
questions about RE by telling him that asking for right book and tutorials is
like asking for short tricks (which the OP is clearly not doing).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14481686](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14481686)

